# Chad's 125g...take 2... "LOST"



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

10/3/12









10/18/12









11/17/12









12/22/12









1/10/12









2/20/13












*TANK: *125g (72x18x24)

*FILTERATION: *FX5 (but will most likely be adding another smaller canister to
run the CO2 reactor)

*LIGHTING: * 2 36" Tek fixtures with 2x Giesemann Middays and 2x Flora bulbs

*SUBSTRATE: *ADA AquaSoil New Amazonia. Normal and Powder types. PFS
beach.

*HARDSCAPE: *Mountain scape. Stone i collected locally

*FAUNA: *I plan to have a single school tetras of 100+ and a cleaning crew.

*FLORA: (*Planned) I will update the list as i go. 


I plan to DSM the following

UG
DHG
Mini Fiss
I apologize for the poor picture quality. I am the furtherest thing from a photographer. 

I have always been intrigued with mountain scapes, so i decide to go that route on this rescape. I just love the look of flowing grass-like carpeting plants littered with stones. 

I spent all day yesterday arranging the stones and placing the substrate. So here is the first scape go round. I am sure that i will rearrange some of the stone before the flood a time or two.




























The planting plan as of right now:


UG covering most all of the visable AS
DHG accents thown in between rocks and thrown in here and there
Mini Fiss 1) ground up and rubbed on rocks during the DSM
Mini Fiss 2) grown on round SS mesh and placed where AS and PFS are visibly touching as well as randomly placed among the UG and on the sides of the "mountians" to give the appearance of little round "tree groves".


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Wow ! you have been busy.....looks great Chad. Loving the rocks too, i bet they cost you a lot 
Cant wait to see this filled in. Loving the name ha ha , your now a pro due to naming the tank !


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice tank to the tank with the hardscape. When you say collected locally do you mean free or bought locally?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Wow ! you have been busy.....looks great Chad. Loving the rocks too, i bet they cost you a lot
> Cant wait to see this filled in. Loving the name ha ha , your now a pro due to naming the tank !


thanks man. 

I hope your adventure went well today:icon_wink



GMYukonon24s said:


> That's a nice tank to the tank with the hardscape. When you say collected locally do you mean free or bought locally?


Thanks i appreciate it.

I went out and found them at a local lake!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice Chad! cant wait to see it all done!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks Han i appreciate it bud.

now if i could just find someone to sell me UG i would get the DSM rolling.:icon_roll


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

There was someone selling some emersed UG the other day. They said they had 2.5sq. Ft of it. In the title I think.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> There was someone selling some emersed UG the other day. They said they had 2.5sq. Ft of it. In the title I think.
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"



Thx Han. 

I found a sq ft of UG that will arrive next week. I figure that 144 sq inches of UG will be good to get my DSM off the ground.

Ill post updated pic once i complete the DSM


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

5 hours of DHG and UG planting


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

oh man that's crazy, but when it fills in it will look sweet!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm looking on my phone but is the dgh mixed in with the UG?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> oh man that's crazy, but when it fills in it will look sweet!


thx, i hope it does!



h4n said:


> I'm looking on my phone but is the dgh mixed in with the UG?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


 
no, there is actually very little DHG in this. Basically it is the back right corner. On both sides of the "large mountian" and a little between a few rocks. Thats is all.

All of the rest that you see is the UG.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Fast forward 4 weeks quickly !!!!
Still not managed to get to the lake Chad, its killing me but i will soon.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

"the room"


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Holy crap that's a lot of stuff in that room.
Its all your reptiles tanks right?
And a few aquairums?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Holy crap that's a lot of stuff in that room.
> Its all your reptiles tanks right?
> And a few aquairums?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Yeah its wall to wall critters in there. And what you cant get from the pic is that Berry White is playing on a loop in there, its breeding season for my reptiles


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Someone on another forum said my scape lacked "flow"

I was shooting for a fantasy/fictional mountian scape when i started this. NOT a scape that appeared preplanned. Nor one that would be submitted in a Scaping contest and had to meet "certian criteria".

BUT i want it to look as nice and as pleasing to the eye as possible.

So....If you think that i need to make adjustments PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make suggestions now while i can still change things around. Beacuse after the flood, it will be too late.

Folks, help me out here.

Thx


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

wow, great response im getting here......:icon_roll


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I personally love it, the left side reminds me of Lord of the Rings Gates of Argonath, and the right side is awesome to, love the cave.

Its your tank, you live with it, do what you want.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

thx bucket! i appreciate that.

Funny thing is, Wall of the Sun is a mountian in LOTR, Thats where i got the title

I am definitely liking round 2 of the scape alot better. 

I am also removing all of the sand. That was a bad idea.... Like drinking milk after a long hot jog.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see it filled.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

thx Doug, yeah, me either. I just diced up some min fiss and smeared it on the "North" side of the mountian faces/rock edges so it will be another 2 weeks or so.

I will say this. After pulling UG up to move stones aroud, i am amazed at the root growth in both depth and volume over such a short period of time.

sand is still not out because my other bag of AS has not arrived. Nor have i covered it. Sorry

I was advice to move or remove the overhanging rock at the base of the right mountian, but i can bring myself to move/remove it. I really like it.

I kinda like this set up. The negative space is not a V but rather U-ish in shape.

Todays rome movement:

*Scaping Take 3*


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't move it!!! I like it. Fish should too.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a very cool setup thus far. I have to agree, I like the overhanging rock. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

This scape looks a lot better than the first and I wouldn't move the overhanging rock myself, I think it looks good. Sometimes you just have to go with what looks good to you and don't worry about what others say. But I have to agree that the changes you made with the rocks and removal of the sand were for the better. It would have been a pain to keep the AS from mixing with the sand. Looking forward to seeing this filled up. The only thing I would suggest is the second biggest rock on the left needs to have some more substrate around the base(or buried more) so it doesn't look like it just sitting on top of the substrate


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks AWESOME buddy! Kinda reminds me of my scape, just w/o the dw. 

You gotta stay vigilant at keeping that sand area free from AS! haha 

Sorry if I missed it but if you're planning on keeping any cories in there, you can forgetaboutit! No cories and no plecos!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> Don't move it!!! I like it. Fish should too.


 


BeachBum2012 said:


> This is a very cool setup thus far. I have to agree, I like the overhanging rock. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


thx guys i appreciate it


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

ua hua said:


> This scape looks a lot better than the first and I wouldn't move the overhanging rock myself, I think it looks good. Sometimes you just have to go with what looks good to you and don't worry about what others say. But I have to agree that the changes you made with the rocks and removal of the sand where for the better. It would have been a pain to keep the AS from mixing with the sand. Looking forward to seeing this filled up. The only thing I would suggest is the second biggest rock on the left needs to have some more substrate around the base(or buried more) so it doesn't look like it just sitting on top of the substrate


Yeah ill add more AS there, there is actually a few places i need to add more. I have another bag coming in this week for that and replacing the sand.



speedie408 said:


> Looks AWESOME buddy! Kinda reminds me of my scape, just w/o the dw.
> 
> You gotta stay vigilant at keeping that sand area free from AS! haha
> 
> Sorry if I missed it but if you're planning on keeping any cories in there, you can forgetaboutit! No cories and no plecos!


thx speedie. 

actually i am in the process of removing the sand. In the planning stages, in my minds eye, the sand beach was a good idea. BUT once i poured it down around the AS, i instantly saw that it was a bad idea.


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

Killer rock work sir /thumbsup


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Hetzer said:


> Killer rock work sir /thumbsup


thx Hetzer


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

new reactor










new one next to the old one


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I always ask myself, "What would please me?" Because, honestly: you aren't going to be able to please everyone. What lacks "flow" to someone else may look "perfect" to you or a different person. I like it just fine. Why make it look like someone else's tank? Did you get into this hobby to please everyone else? 

I love these supposed know-it-all's who proclaim to know everything about everything regarding "aquascaping." You're not entering this into a contest, so who cares? Go for something that you find nice, and try to put a unique spin on it. Or don't. But I wouldn't think twice about a random comment regarding the "flow" of the scape....that's subjective silliness.

Good job so far, Mr. Chad!




ChadRamsey said:


> Someone on another forum said my scape lacked "flow"
> 
> I was shooting for a fantasy/fictional mountian scape when i started this. NOT a scape that appeared preplanned. Nor one that would be submitted in a Scaping contest and had to meet "certian criteria".
> 
> ...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Nicely said Don.

and holy cow thats huge reactor!

what are you going fill it with? And why bigger?


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice hardscape!!! puts mine to shame lol. BTW what the proper name of "the wall of the sun" in LOTR?? I dont remember any.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

crazydaz said:


> I always ask myself, "What would please me?" Because, honestly: you aren't going to be able to please everyone. What lacks "flow" to someone else may look "perfect" to you or a different person. I like it just fine. Why make it look like someone else's tank? Did you get into this hobby to please everyone else?
> 
> I love these supposed know-it-all's who proclaim to know everything about everything regarding "aquascaping." You're not entering this into a contest, so who cares? Go for something that you find nice, and try to put a unique spin on it. Or don't. But I wouldn't think twice about a random comment regarding the "flow" of the scape....that's subjective silliness.
> 
> Good job so far, Mr. Chad!


Thx alot crazy for the vote of confidence. I like it as is and am going to roll forward with it like this.



h4n said:


> Nicely said Don.
> 
> and holy cow thats huge reactor!
> 
> what are you going fill it with? And why bigger?


I went with a 3" diameter PVC this time because of the 1" ID tubing on the FX5. You see, last time i used the 2" because i split the 1" line into two 5/8 line. One for the inline heater and one for the reactor. 

So i figured, with the increase in water flow into the reactor due to the larger line, id better make it slightly bigger to accomidate it. Plus bigger cant hurt when it comes to difusing the co2. 

I am not going to put anything in it, so i dont have to worry about it clogging.



kribkeeper888 said:


> Nice hardscape!!! puts mine to shame lol. BTW what the proper name of "the wall of the sun" in LOTR?? I dont remember any.


Thx krib. 

"Wall of the Sun is a mountian range in the Land of the Sun during the before the change of the world"

A quote from a website dedicated to LOTR. 

I searched for mountian peaks and range names in the LOTR series. Made a list of names and just chose this one beacause i thought it sounded the coolest.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I see! Makes sense!

I never made a reactor before but if you don't have anything inside how does the co2 bubble diffuse/breaks down?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Clearly not well versed enough in the silmarilion waaaa.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> I see! Makes sense!
> 
> I never made a reactor before but if you don't have anything inside how does the co2 bubble diffuse/breaks down?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


 
Well, with the water coming in on the top and out from the bottom and the co2 entering the reactor via a hose that extends into the reactor down 2/3 of the length of the reactor. The co2 rises from the bottom to the top. Turbulence within the reactor tumbles the co2 around, prolonging the contact time with the water, equalling: better diffusion/absorption.

So..... like i said above, i made the volume larger within the reactor not only to facilitate the increased water flow but to increase the absorption time.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ahhh make sense now! 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your tank looks nice and the reactor should work good, I have a smaller version on my 10 gallon and it keeps the drop checker lime green with only 1 bubble every 8 seconds, super economy.

I like the look of your tank and I am actually thinking about doing something similar with my 150 gallon, I want the rocks to extend from one side to the other making several terraces, then I only want to use 3 or 4 nano style plants with a ton of shrimp and one school of fish, I alway love the minimalistic look.

Nice job!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Any updates Chad?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

150EH said:


> Your tank looks nice and the reactor should work good, I have a smaller version on my 10 gallon and it keeps the drop checker lime green with only 1 bubble every 8 seconds, super economy.
> 
> I like the look of your tank and I am actually thinking about doing something similar with my 150 gallon, I want the rocks to extend from one side to the other making several terraces, then I only want to use 3 or 4 nano style plants with a ton of shrimp and one school of fish, I alway love the minimalistic look.
> 
> Nice job!!


thx

thats my goal. "minimalistic". just a few species of plants and one species of fish. a smal fish that schools well. i am just not too sure on what fish just yet. 



h4n said:


> Any updates Chad?


actually i am on my way down to get to work right now removing the sand. and adding a bit more AS where it needs it.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Chad it's off to a good start. I'm looking forward to see how it grows in for you.

I agree with Don, our tanks are for us individually 1st and foremost. While comments may (or may not) be correct from a artistic perspective or from a mechanical application stand point they will always remain just another opinion. When it's all said you will be looking at the tank daily.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> .... my goal. "minimalistic". just a few species of plants and one species of fish. a smal fish that schools well. i am just not too sure on what fish just yet. ....


I think that will be what will really make this tank special. The nice thing with a tank this size you can go BIG on your school of fish. Like 50-60 neons.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I love it!

Your mountains are beautiful


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I love the new look. I have always been a sucker for the mountain look and since you have two, it is twice as good. 

I am a little late with this and you are welcome to ignore it since you are doing so well without my help, but I wonder what it would look like if the right side were shifted a bit closer to the right, making the valley broader and the peaks not quite so symmetrical. I am thinking of even twisting the whole grouping so the very end is more in the front corner, givng you room behind to plant some taller plants and give the whole view a bit more depth. The overhang would be even more obvious. I don't know if you have plans for any taller plants (hairgrass might be cool), but that is my thought experiment for you to chew on. 

Whatever, I can't wait for the flood!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Good luck on your sand removal haha.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

@ DogFish

i was thinking more like 100+. 

Tom Barr has a couple 100 in a 120.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

zoragen said:


> I love it!
> 
> Your mountains are beautiful


Thx. I appreciate it.



tomfromstlouis said:


> I love the new look. I have always been a sucker for the mountain look and since you have two, it is twice as good.
> 
> I am a little late with this and you are welcome to ignore it since you are doing so well without my help, but I wonder what it would look like if the right side were shifted a bit closer to the right, making the valley broader and the peaks not quite so symmetrical. I am thinking of even twisting the whole grouping so the very end is more in the front corner, givng you room behind to plant some taller plants and give the whole view a bit more depth. The overhang would be even more obvious. I don't know if you have plans for any taller plants (hairgrass might be cool), but that is my thought experiment for you to chew on.
> 
> Whatever, I can't wait for the flood!


Thx Tom. Yes its WAAAAAYYYYY too late, BUT i really like your idea about twisting the mountian on the right. That would have been a great look if i took the right mountian and turned it 25 degrees away from the main mountian on the left. But oh well. 

As far as making the "valley" wider, i used the scaping rule of 1/3 on this scape. 

Thx for the input. Wish i would have gotten it a few weeks ago:flick:



h4n said:


> Good luck on your sand removal haha.
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Oh, it was terrible. sand everywhere. 1/3 of what i pulled out was AS just to be sure i got as much of the sand as possible. 

But its done...


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

without the sand

as you can see from the pic, i am losing ALOT of UG to melting. Tom Barr warned me of this, but i was hoping that it would hold on for a few weeks.

So i am in a panic to get the tank flooded to prevent any more melting:confused1:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks good w/o the sand.

Bummer on the UG.. :/

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

chadramsey said:


> @ dogfish
> 
> i was thinking more like 100+.
> 
> ....


_Way Cool_


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

You can add more UG at anytime and it get so thick you can't tell what is under it at all. like all of them it's a work in progress and it still looks great.

We have a carnivorous plant nursery here in Maryland, they sell UG in both forms (wet/dry) try the link and compare prices, also it's a small operation where you need to call ahead to visit so if you are looking for a quantity they might drop their prices a little.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

here is the spray bar that i slapped together today. i still have to correct a few cuts, seal and press the couplings together and paint it blue like the BG, calculate the number of holes and drill them.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

DogFish said:


> _Way Cool_


i agree. i am so excited about buying that quantity.

i have to find something that will contrast with the sky blue BG color...any suggestions??



150EH said:


> You can add more UG at anytime and it get so thick you can't tell what is under it at all. like all of them it's a work in progress and it still looks great.
> 
> We have a carnivorous plant nursery here in Maryland, they sell UG in both forms (wet/dry) try the link and compare prices, also it's a small operation where you need to call ahead to visit so if you are looking for a quantity they might drop their prices a little.


yeah i hear you, but i paid a TON for what i got. 

In my panic, i am contemplating flooding the tank saturday. The spray bar is all that i lack for being ready.











i just hope that the mini fiss that i chopped up and smeared on the rocks is good and anchored down or all that i paid for it is lost as well as the UG:icon_sad:

i felt like a junkie chopping it up.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh man your brave!!

That's why I can't deal with the DSM, I have no patience on waiting to add water lol

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Oh man your brave!!
> 
> That's why I can't deal with the DSM, I have no patience on waiting to add water lol
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"





yeah thats the thing... i cant wait either. Im OCD. ADD. all the 3 letter acronyms


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ChadRamsey said:


> yeah thats the thing... i cant wait either. Im OCD. ADD. all the 3 letter acronyms


Hahhahah

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

ChadRamsey said:


> i agree. i am so excited about buying that quantity.
> 
> i have to find something that will contrast with the sky blue BG color...any suggestions??


What other fish will you keep and are you still going shrimp?

I will suggest what I wanted to do that would be awesome in your tank too is: 300- 500 CPD's and shrimp.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> What other fish will you keep and are you still going shrimp?
> 
> I will suggest what I wanted to do that would be awesome in your tank too is: 300- 500 CPD's and shrimp.


not sure on the fish. something that contrasts with the blue BG. Im open to suggestions. And yes i want a TON of them.

I love CPD!

Yup i am going to have a bunch of shrimp crawling amungst the mountians, eventually.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

awesome looking scape - get to flooding it already  heh


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the DSM either, there's too much work already and that adds to it IMO. 

You really don't need the spray bar right way, I had my 10 gallon full for acouple of days with no filter just so the plants could stand up and start sucking up some nutrients.

I have a DIY spray bar, either under size the holes a little or mark but don't drill the last one or two. I tried to match exactly what Ehiem used but the flow was too soft, so I had to cut and replace the whole thing with less and smaller holes, good luck.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

andrewss said:


> awesome looking scape - get to flooding it already  heh


thx.

I am about 24 hours away from be ABLE to flood it due to the spraybar paint curing. Finding the time tomorrow may be challenging.BUT if i dont get it done tomorrow will have to wait until late next week until i could




150EH said:


> I'm not a fan of the DSM either, there's too much work already and that adds to it IMO.
> 
> You really don't need the spray bar right way, I had my 10 gallon full for acouple of days with no filter just so the plants could stand up and start sucking up some nutrients.
> 
> I have a DIY spray bar, either under size the holes a little or mark but don't drill the last one or two. I tried to match exactly what Ehiem used but the flow was too soft, so I had to cut and replace the whole thing with less and smaller holes, good luck.


Some can DSM, some cant. And i am without a doubt in the latter group

The spray bar is finished and painted. Just wainting on the Ktylon to cure. So i might as well wait for it so i dont have to redo the whole set up again in a few days.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

*Operation: "UG Rescue" is underway*

I flooded the tank yesterday in the hopes of staving off any more melting of the UG.

I had quite a bit of floating UG after the flood. Of the $100 worth that i started with, i may have 40% left in the tank

On the upside, all the DGH and the mini fiss that i chopped up and smeared on the rocks stayed put and and looks to be doing well.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Pics, pics, pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing pics of the filled tank.

How long did you have the fissiden on the rocks before filling? I'm looking at doing the same thing and, much like yourself, I don't have the patience for DSM.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> Pics, pics, pics!!!!!!!!


yeah, i didnt have time to get any yesterday, i was so busy. I will get some on wednesday when i get home, right after i massive WC to rid the tank of the AS's ammonias



BeachBum2012 said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics of the filled tank.
> 
> How long did you have the fissiden on the rocks before filling? I'm looking at doing the same thing and, much like yourself, I don't have the patience for DSM.


It has been right at 2 weeks, i think. But i misted it 2 and sometimes 3 times a day prior to flooding.

It works great. i will get some good close ups wednesday as well.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

not too much of an exciting update, but here it is with water.

I flooded it Sunday morning.


On tuesday i checked the water perameters:

Ammonia 6
Nitirtes .5
I did a 90% WC

Friday i got home from work in the morning and tested the water

Amonnias 2
Nitrites 2
Nitrates 2

WTH???

You can see how little UG i have left:icon_sad:


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful setup you have going on... Losing some of that DHG allows you to rethink your scape and maybe go with a different plant setup


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

StraightAddicted said:


> Beautiful setup you have going on... Losing some of that DHG allows you to rethink your scape and maybe go with a different plant setup


thx.

the DHG is actually doing well. Its the UG that was sold to me as emersed grow that fell apart during the DSM. $100+ worth. I will say that the UG floaters have slowed down greatly.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

That's good that the DHG is doing well. Only thing you need to change now is that Jets Helmet  (Sorry, Patriots Fan, couldn't help myself). Good luck with further growth Chad


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

poor UG


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD (Feb 26, 2012)

Scape looks great!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

I want your rocks


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

StraightAddicted said:


> That's good that the DHG is doing well. Only thing you need to change now is that Jets Helmet  (Sorry, Patriots Fan, couldn't help myself). Good luck with further growth Chad


ah, a filthy Pats fan:flick:

my dad is a Pats fan too. FB season is hell around here.

ill tell you what i tell him:

Being a fan of a winning team is easy, try being a fan of a bunch of miserible losers year in and year out is quite trying sometimes!:icon_sad:



Byakuya said:


> poor UG


i know, i nearly cry everytime i look into this tank:icon_sad:



QQQUUUUAADDD said:


> Scape looks great!


thx i appreciate that



PinkRasbora said:


> I want your rocks


i wish i could hook you up with some. 

I got really lucky finding these. like i said before, i have grown up on this lake and have walk a majority of the shoreline over the last 28 years, and there is only ONE spot that i have found them. 

I just love the look of them.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

bummer on the UG chad 
Is there any left?


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Well if you ever have to break down a tank chad lol


----------



## karl wagner (Aug 28, 2005)

I was surprised that you left the tank without water for so long. I half expected a lot of those plants to dry up and die. Replant now that you flooded the tank.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> bummer on the UG chad
> Is there any left?


yeah a little bit. What there is left is actually doing very well



PinkRasbora said:


> Well if you ever have to break down a tank chad lol


HA! yeah if i ever do, ill let you know



karl wagner said:


> I was surprised that you left the tank without water for so long. I half expected a lot of those plants to dry up and die. Replant now that you flooded the tank.


Well when i paid $100+ for 2 sp ft, the seller told me that it was grown emersed......so......i just figured that it would be ok in the DSM for a few weeks....i was wrong


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

a view from my lounge chair










here is the min fiss that i chopped up and smeared on during the DSM. Its taking it sweet time, but its coming along


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good chad.

I'm glad what's left of the UG is growing.

What's the white thing in the top right corner?


OK I thought it was just but does the aqua soil leaves like a dirt dusting over everything?
I can see some of that fissiden rock.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Looking good chad.
> 
> I'm glad what's left of the UG is growing.
> 
> ...


Thx bud!

thats my drop checker. I have it in there while i fine tune the co2 dosing

Actually when you see on the rock is actually the rocks coloration. There is a few grains of AS on it too though.

But to answer your question, yes, along the top, along the water line there is a dirty ring. Not much anymore but a little here and there.

Now when i do a WC i do get the dirty fart bubbles floating up from time to time


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I see!!

OK ya I get the same stuff.

I've never got it before using the aqua soil.


-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

good looking hardscape... im thinking the background ought to be a much lighter shade of blue


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

andrewss said:


> good looking hardscape... im thinking the background ought to be a much lighter shade of blue


 
thx adrewss, i appreciate that.

As far as the color of the BG goes....i appreciate your input, BUT being that water weighs approx. 8.33 Lbs per gallon...and i have 125 gallons that weighs 1041.25 pounds in water alone..i think that i am pretty much stuck with that shade of blue.

As a side note. While picking the color, i did have a lighter one in my hand prior to picking this one.........


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice hardscape!


----------



## loucas6290 (Apr 26, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice hardscape!


 +1

Everyday i take a little time and pray to Takashi Amano that this UG will make a comeback


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I love your tank Chad! You may have said this earlier but what do you plan to stock the tank with?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Can I say wow?? Love this! Are you set on one type of tetra? 
I would put maybe five schools of different tetras for color and variety!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice hardscape!





loucas6290 said:


> +1
> 
> Everyday i take a little time and pray to Takashi Amano that this UG will make a comeback


thx.

So do i loucas, so do i...



fishboy199413 said:


> I love your tank Chad! You may have said this earlier but what do you plan to stock the tank with?





LyzzaRyzz said:


> Can I say wow?? Love this! Are you set on one type of tetra?
> I would put maybe five schools of different tetras for color and variety!


Thx ya'll. 

I am not too sure on what i plan to stock this tank with. 

Lyzza, that sounds like it would look pretty interesting. Good idea. Ill think about that.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Just imo I would stick with fewer schools, since most fish don't school that tightly in a tank you get more of a jelly bean effect, which is cool if you like it, but I find it a little cluttered. 

 It will look cool no matter though:fish:


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

the UG is hanging in there by a thread.

added:
10 pots of HC
about a basebal of fiss fondus
Blyxa Jap (one little bunch)
8 otos
12 fire red shrimp coming in monday


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking good chad,
Where the blyxa?

I like the fissiden mats.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks awesome can't wait to see it grow, blyxa is a beauty.

Don't forget to feed the otos when the algae is gone, they are bottemless pits, no joking, mine eat all day everyday.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Looking good chad,
> Where the blyxa?
> 
> I like the fissiden mats.
> ...


in the shot of the right hand side. its dead center between two rocks

thx, i want to eventually have an entire fiss lawn. someday.



rustbucket said:


> Looks awesome can't wait to see it grow, blyxa is a beauty.
> 
> Don't forget to feed the otos when the algae is gone, they are bottemless pits, no joking, mine eat all day everyday.


thx rusty, yeah i have had otos before. i actually offered then an algae pellet a few days ago and they didnt touch it. And the funny thing is that i dont see much algae in the tank atm either. 

Ill offer them zucchini soon as well.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i little pearling. you can also see the diced mini fiss coming in on the rocks.




























you can see new root runners shooting out after just 3 days


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Awesome! I like the mats of fissidens


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Awesome! I like the mats of fissidens


thx GM. they are coming in nicely actually. a whole lot quicker than i expected. 


got my fire reds shrimp and 20 more blyxa in yesterday. Ill update in a few days


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Glad the shrimps made it. All alive?

Edit: happy thanksgiving buddy!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice tank, hat off for it.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Glad the shrimps made it. All alive?
> 
> Edit: happy thanksgiving buddy!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


actually, 11 made alive. 2 died the first day. And now i can only account for 2 of them. I cant say that its the same 2 that ikeep seeing but...

Then again, they are about 1/4 inch in length, living on about 12 sq ft of floor space in a 125 gallon water column, so....

thx H4n and you too!



discusplantedtanklover said:


> Very nice tank, hat off for it.


thx discus, i aopreciate that.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

here is the fiss carpet after only 9 days


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very Nice!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Turtlemaxxx (May 8, 2012)

Very nice! will that mesh on the fiss carpet deteriorate or will it just be there until you get the itch to re-due everything?


----------



## mikeross (Nov 28, 2012)

tagged for future updates with pictures 

looking awesome thus far... UC seems to be doing well.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Turtlemaxxx said:


> Very nice! will that mesh on the fiss carpet deteriorate or will it just be there until you get the itch to re-due everything?


Thx. the mesh is stainless steel. It will be there until i take it out. BUT eventually, the fiss will overtake the mesh edges and and grow out across the substrate.




h4n said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


thx bud



mikeross said:


> tagged for future updates with pictures
> 
> looking awesome thus far... UC seems to be doing well.


i appreciate it mike. 

yeah the UG is coming around a little bit. slowly but surely. In spots its trying to pull up from the AS, but i keep plugging it in further.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking very good. Your UG and fissidens both seem to be growing quite well for you. If only mine would grow as fast.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

here is one of my little guys. I sure hope that there are AT LEAST 8 more running around in there:confused1:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

They probably get lost in that BIG tank haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

heres an update.

added 50 cardinal tetras and some nerites and a few red ramhorns

i laos added 2 36" Tek fixtures with 2x Giesemann Middays and 2x Flora bulbs


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow man!! So nice!!!
Man I would have a hard time keeping a big tank simple lol. My would have stem plants every where!!

Haha 

Is the left and right the fissiden carpet?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Nov 17, 2012)

Its gorgoues tank.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Wow man!! So nice!!!
> Man I would have a hard time keeping a big tank simple lol. My would have stem plants every where!!
> 
> Haha
> ...


 
yes that is the fiss that i mounted on the ss mesh that i got from you. it has grown over so much that the only place you can see the mesh now is along the outside edges. and its starting to spill off those now onto the AquaSoil in places. 

the HC has bounced back and settling in being submersed nicely. I have some growth and runners.

The UG struggled there for a bit making the switch from emersed to submersed, a whole lot more then the HC did. But it too is doing better. It is sending runners all over the darn place. *BUT i think that i have decided that i dont want it anymore.*

The DHG (E. acicularis) is going absolutely crazy sending runners every which way. I am going to have to start redirect it, replant it, or remove it soon

I beleive that i have my lights, co2 and ferts all dialed in now. My plants are respoding well and thriving. 

I have minimal algae. I was starting to get a good bit of angel hair and thread algae, but now i am doing a daily dose of excel at 1.5x the reccomended dose and the algae is responding well to it. I barely have any at this point now. I manually remove all i can see each day.




discusplantedtanklover said:


> Its gorgoues tank.


thanks, i appreciate that.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

It's coming along very well Chad.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

DogFish said:


> It's coming along very well Chad.





ADAtank said:


> Nice!!


Thanks alot. I am very pleased at how it has come along thus far.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

love it!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good buddy!! Keep up the good work!

You need a large school of fish in there though!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

dprais1 said:


> love it!!


thanks



speedie408 said:


> Lookin good buddy!! Keep up the good work!
> 
> You need a large school of fish in there though!


thsnk speedie, coming form you that means alot.

Yeah i have 50 crdinals atm, but when funding allows, i plan to order 50-100 more.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

some quick iphone pics

my HC has really taken off as of late. Fiss is popping up and thriving all over the place. 


























close up


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mini fissiden is looking awesome... I'm glad it had a chance to root to the rock before you flooded... I like the look of the lawn too.. Nice having a dark green foreground


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

wow, looks great, love the carpets!!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

sjb1987 said:


> Mini fissiden is looking awesome... I'm glad it had a chance to root to the rock before you flooded... I like the look of the lawn too.. Nice having a dark green foreground


thx. i was worried about the mini fiss at first because i only waited 2 weeks to flood it after i applied it to the rocks. but it turned out great. thrilled in fact.



rustbucket said:


> wow, looks great, love the carpets!!


 
i appreciate it rustbucket. i absolutely love the fiss carpet as well. it has turned out better than i had hoped. 

I am actually pulling out all the UG tomorrow because of the huge contrast in the shade of green between it and the fiss carpet. I am going to replace it all with E. belem


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Wooow, your tank looks amazing!!

Makes me think to change the 125 tilapia to what I originally wanted to do...

You should put that tank in your living room, such a showpiece!


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea.. The fissiden lawn kinda looks like a nice weed less fescue yard


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> Wooow, your tank looks amazing!!
> 
> Makes me think to change the 125 tilapia to what I originally wanted to do...
> 
> You should put that tank in your living room, such a showpiece!


Thx Tom. The tilapia are eventually going to need a bigger tank than a 125 anyway...so....start planning...

My wife originally didnt want that large of a tank upstairs, BUT i think that she is regretting it now.



sjb1987 said:


> Yea.. The fissiden lawn kinda looks like a nice weed less fescue yard


thx, it is coming in so nicely!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i pulled all the UG out and replaced it all with more HC and E. belem





































Here is a shot that includes all 5 species of plants that i currently have in there. HC, DHG, Fiss, Micro sword and Blyxa









fiss


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Man that is looking so good!!!
I kind of wish your background was black now to see those fishes haha.
Looks like those new lights are doing great things to your tank!


And that's one sweet looking ss pre filter guard 

Oh ya what's on top of your drop checker?
-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice fissidens!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

If you let this tank go for a year or two, so the fissidens carpeted not just the substrate, but almost all of the stone, it would be phenomenal!! That said, it looks amazing, Chad!  I guess I look at the long-term possibilities. Any plan to tear this down in the near future, or are you going to maintain this set up?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

h4n said:


> Man that is looking so good!!!
> I kind of wish your background was black now to see those fishes haha.
> Looks like those new lights are doing great things to your tank!
> 
> ...


yeah the cardinals dont show up in pictures all that well, plus i am using my Iphone to take the pics, i am sure that doesnt help too much.

Yes the Filter gaurd is sweet, works like a charm, and does not restrict flow at all. Thx a ton for that!

the drop checker....i bought it used and the suction cup it OLD and doesnt work all that good, so i took a "vege holder" thingy and clipped it to the drop checker and stuck it to the glass. Im cheap.

In a few weeks i will remove all the equipment, get my wife's nice Nikon and take some good pics.





sayurasem said:


> Nice fissidens!


thx, it is coming in nicely.



crazydaz said:


> If you let this tank go for a year or two, so the fissidens carpeted not just the substrate, but almost all of the stone, it would be phenomenal!! That said, it looks amazing, Chad!  I guess I look at the long-term possibilities. Any plan to tear this down in the near future, or are you going to maintain this set up?


I have NO intention of tearing this down at all in the near future. I actually envisioned this tank, when i planned it, to have the majority of the floor space and hardscape covered in fiss. That i will eventually keep nicely trimmed. 

I cant wait for it to grow out and mature.....but i guess ill have to do just that.....wait that is.

Thx crazydaz


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i should really remove all the equipment and use my Nikon someday to get some good shots.

changes:

I raised the lights about 3 inches. So now they are 36" above the substrate.
I started trimming the HC. (im getting more brave in doing so)
Going to remove the microsword and replant some HC trimming in it place.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Really love this tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It has come a long way and it's looking really good, I have a micro sword in my 10 G, Lilaeopsis mauritiana and it took a very long time to acclimate and start to grow but after it got started it takes off pretty good but it's still slow. Oddly enough mine wasn't doing well at all until I had to treat some algae with H202 then it perked up and started to grow, the nice thing about it is it's not a fast invasive plant like DHG which it tangled all through my HC, good luck.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking better and better!!

Look at that fiasiden creeping up the corner of the tank!!

Where was the micro sword?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic. How does your fissidens grow so fast? 

I looked at your OP and couldn't find your ferts?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> Really love this tank.


thx rustbucket. One can not hear that enough. i really appreciate it.



150EH said:


> It has come a long way and it's looking really good, I have a micro sword in my 10 G, Lilaeopsis mauritiana and it took a very long time to acclimate and start to grow but after it got started it takes off pretty good but it's still slow. Oddly enough mine wasn't doing well at all until I had to treat some algae with H202 then it perked up and started to grow, the nice thing about it is it's not a fast invasive plant like DHG which it tangled all through my HC, good luck.


actually my microsword is doing quite well, i am going to get rid of some and then put some in my low tech 55 and see how it does there. My thought process is to replace the MS with HC now that i can actually grow HC. You see this is my third attempt at HC an i FINALLY think that i have it dialed in. Its is literally out of control and i can not trim it fast enough.



h4n said:


> Looking better and better!!
> 
> Look at that fiasiden creeping up the corner of the tank!!
> 
> Where was the micro sword?"


i put fiss on roundish lava rocks, covered them with mesh and placed them in the corners and other various spots to brake up the straight lines of the 2x2 squares of it all around. so the mounding fiss you see is actually fiss on lava rocks

The microsword is mid tank, in the valley, right behind the HC. If you look closely you can see the darker green of the MS


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Wow! Fantastic. How does your fissidens grow so fast?
> 
> I looked at your OP and couldn't find your ferts?


thank you so much jkan. 

HIGH lights HIGH co2 and i EI dose the following

Monday: 1/2 tsp Plantex CSM+B, 1/4 tsp Mg (ei. MgS04-7H2O)
Tuesday: 1/2 KH2PO4, 1/2 CaNO3
Wednesday: 1/2 tsp Plantex CSM+B, 1/4 tsp Mg
Thursday: 1/2 KH2PO4, 1/2 CaNO3
Friday: 1/2 tsp Plantex CSM+B, 1/4 tsp Mg
Saturday: rest
Sunday: 50% WC, 1 tbsp GH Booster, 1 tsp baking soda, 1/2 KH2PO4, 1/2 CaNO3


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just subscribed to this. Great work and I love the mountain landscape. 
The fiasiden is great, and provides a nice change from the traditional carpeting I've seen on these forums. Excited to see it mature.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

This is one of those tanks that you could stare at all day long and appreciate the hobby ! Great work Chad....You are the Fiss King !


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

A short question. When you emerged your plants, did you elevate the CO2? What was your rate? (bubbles/second if using a counter)


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Wolf19 said:


> Just subscribed to this. Great work and I love the mountain landscape.
> The fiasiden is great, and provides a nice change from the traditional carpeting I've seen on these forums. Excited to see it mature.


thank you so much. i really appreciate your comments. 



stevenjohn21 said:


> This is one of those tanks that you could stare at all day long and appreciate the hobby ! Great work Chad....You are the Fiss King !


Thanks Steven. "The Fiss King" ha!



Wolf19 said:


> A short question. When you emerged your plants, did you elevate the CO2? What was your rate? (bubbles/second if using a counter)


you do not need to use the co2 during the emersed stage. 

Once i flooded the tank i had my co2 turned up so high i couldnt count the bubbles do i couldnt tell you the rate. But i do use a simple glass drop checker until it turns LIGHT green, almost yellow.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

You figured out what I meant... - too early in the morning! I'll be doing a DSM soon and when I flood my tank Im going to have to 'rehab' my HC into starting with lots of CO2 and then dialing it back to be acceptable for the livestock.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Wolf19 said:


> You figured out what I meant... - too early in the morning! I'll be doing a DSM soon and when I flood my tank Im going to have to 'rehab' my HC into starting with lots of CO2 and then dialing it back to be acceptable for the livestock.


 
that is basically the approach i took. That will work fine.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

3 weeks and no update ! Come on Chad, get it together ;-)


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> 3 weeks and no update ! Come on Chad, get it together ;-)


HA!

between being super busy and a small algae outbreak due to bumping the co2 control knob and having co2 tool low for a week or so, i just havent had the time nor desire to take pics as of late.


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Your tank is amazing. How many shrimp are you planning on putting in?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

OKnights112 said:


> Your tank is amazing. How many shrimp are you planning on putting in?


 
thx O, i appreciate it.

i have amano in there now. But i cant seem to balance the shrimp and co2 for spme reason. I cant find the happy medium, too low and i get algae, that i am still trying to rid right now, ot too high...which i have killed off maybe 10 amoano already:help:

Once i find the perfect mix ill throw in a bunch of Supreme reds most likely.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

heres a pic i took today on mu phone. crappy quality. ill try to get another with my Nikon soon


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

AWESOME, just FREAKIN AWESOME!!!! 

You sure are The Fiss King!!! Fiss is one of my favorite plants, but I have never been able to find any locally, and when I ordered some it came from Cali, and priority mail took 4 days to get it to me, and it never recovered from the trip! So one of these days I will get some, but till then I will looks at this thread and DREAM!

GREAT JOB!
Drew


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

dammit so jealous right now, making me wanna rip my tank up and start again. That is sweetttttttt!!!!


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice Chad. I like this quite a bit, a unique and distinct take on an Iwagumi-like style. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW! You did a Great job on tank! Your tank is how I envisioned mine tank to be... but it didn't happen. I trim my HC every one to two weeks an it's a PITA but only my forearm gets wet! What do you use to trim yours? Scuba gear? lol.

Great job again!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

This tank is EPIC! Looks phenomenal!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow! So green. I still can't believe it's a 125G tank. Must be very awesome to see it in person.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

Just came across this thread. What a beautiful tank. You are very talented and thank you for sharing!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> AWESOME, just FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!
> 
> You sure are The Fiss King!!! Fiss is one of my favorite plants, but I have never been able to find any locally, and when I ordered some it came from Cali, and priority mail took 4 days to get it to me, and it never recovered from the trip! So one of these days I will get some, but till then I will looks at this thread and DREAM!
> 
> ...


thx BoxxerBoy. Yeah i dumped a ton of money in fiss to get this started, but it will payoff as soon as i can start trimming the fiss-lawn. ROAKs aplenty in the future for sure.



rustbucket said:


> dammit so jealous right now, making me wanna rip my tank up and start again. That is sweetttttttt!!!!


thanks again rust. Dont tear down a tank, get another!!!:bounce:



crazydaz said:


> Very nice Chad. I like this quite a bit, a unique and distinct take on an Iwagumi-like style. Thanks for posting.


I appreciate that. It means alot to me coming from you. I drool over your tank eveytime i see it.



Kai808 said:


> WOW! You did a Great job on tank! Your tank is how I envisioned mine tank to be... but it didn't happen. I trim my HC every one to two weeks an it's a PITA but only my forearm gets wet! What do you use to trim yours? Scuba gear? lol.
> 
> Great job again!


HA! yeah trimming the HC is a pain. I am pretty tall to i can actually trim it standing, but my armpit is resting on the rim of the tank. I have used a small stool to stand on before but i have to bend over on it to see what i am trimming. It does take forever to trimm it all though.



wabisabi said:


> This tank is EPIC! Looks phenomenal!


Thanks



sayurasem said:


> Wow! So green. I still can't believe it's a 125G tank. Must be very awesome to see it in person.


It has been VERY green lately, and i cant figure out why. I have always wanted a 12g long. So i see this tank as a 12g on steroids!

I am bias, but i enjoy looking at everyday! But like all scapers, there is always things in it that i would love to change, move, trim, etc etc. I am battling a tad bit of algae atm, and that really irriates me to no end. I worked so hard to prevent it. Oh well. 



Darth Toro said:


> Just came across this thread. What a beautiful tank. You are very talented and thank you for sharing!


Thanks for the kind words Darth. I am arm deep in this tank everyday doing maintenance.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

heres better quality pics i snapped today


----------



## newms (Sep 12, 2012)

ChadRamsey said:


> heres better quality pics i snapped today


Tank looks amazing. You should post the high res versions of those photos.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice Chad!!!

man that HC is going take over!!!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

newms said:


> Tank looks amazing. You should post the high res versions of those photos.


thx newms. I would but, the high res pics would expose my flaws



h4n said:


> very nice Chad!!!
> 
> man that HC is going take over!!!


 
thx han, yes it is. its everywhere. I only wish i knew how to trim it so i would be a flush carpet for me.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude... your tank is looking phenomenal! Keep up the awesome job bro.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

I have rock envy, amazing work pal.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i've never liked blue backed tanks, but you just succeeded in making one i like.
beautiful tank! good JOB!


----------



## Fishmommy (Feb 16, 2013)

gorgeous !


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Dude... your tank is looking phenomenal! Keep up the awesome job bro.


thanks Nick. Fighting a bit of algae atm, which is uber frustrating



hisxlency said:


> I have rock envy, amazing work pal.


appreciated


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Fishmommy said:


> gorgeous !


 
thx mommy:icon_cool


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Chad I have checked in on this one for a while. NICE! it's really coming together, well done. 

roud:


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Chad I have checked in on this one for a while. NICE! it's really coming together, well done.
> 
> roud:


Thanks Dog. 

I have a few things going on that i am stressed over. 

The algae issue. Which drives me mad. And the Blyxa are taking over. I cant trim that stuff fast enough.:eek5:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Just came across this thread, I'm super impressed with how consistently this tank is looking great! Can't wait to see it mature.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thats FRIGGEN awesome


----------



## Fishbowling (Jan 7, 2013)

Did that rock come from Allatoona or Lanier? Looks amazing.


----------



## RobMc (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply - Word


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

xmas_one said:


> Just came across this thread, I'm super impressed with how consistently this tank is looking great! Can't wait to see it mature.


thx x-mas. i put ALOT of man hours in this one. 



nonconductive said:


> thats FRIGGEN awesome


appreciated!



Fishbowling said:


> Did that rock come from Allatoona or Lanier? Looks amazing.


Allatoona. thx for the kind words.



RobMc said:


> Simply - Word


Thanks. 

I am in the middle of a BUNCH of changes right now. Ill update it soon.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Man that looks good


----------



## shawnleon (Dec 10, 2012)

*Chad's 125g...take 2... "The Wall of the Sun"*

Mighty fine tank! Totally subscribing. So much hardscaping never appealed to me, but wow! Converted.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

Conrad283 said:


> Man that looks good


thx conrad



shawnleon said:


> Mighty fine tank! Totally subscribing. So much hardscaping never appealed to me, but wow! Converted.


 
i REALLY appreciate your kind words shawn.

i have been struggling with this tank and algae, BUT i think that i have it somewhat figured out or am on the right track at least.

There are a TON of changes coming. Ill post pics a few days.


----------



## PhillyMurse (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't believe I just stumbled across this. It's been said a ton already but awesome tank! Truely inspiring!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

PhillyMurse said:


> Can't believe I just stumbled across this. It's been said a ton already but awesome tank! Truely inspiring!


thx Jeremy, 

but as i stated before, because of an algae outbrake that i now finally have under control, i have made BIG changes

here it is as of today


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Still looks good Chad ! You will have nothing left to do with this tank soon...... then you will be wishing the algae back


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Still looks good Chad ! You will have nothing left to do with this tank soon...... then you will be wishing the algae back


 
You have lost your mind!!!:flick:

i wouldnt wish algae on my worst enemies tank!!


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, starting over with your foreground? Bummer, it was filling in really nicely. 

Get rid of those stems on the right. It ruins the prospective of the mountainous look your scape has. 

Still an epic tank. You should seriously consider entering it into a contest, IAPLC is coming around again!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Those rocks are super awesome! Do you have an update of this tank. I love the selection of plants because they are all basically what I am putting in my 40 gallon.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

wabisabi said:


> ....
> 
> Get rid of those stems on the right. It ruins the prospective of the mountainous look your scape has.
> 
> Still an epic tank. You should seriously consider entering it into a contest, IAPLC is coming around again!


roud:

I agree on both points.

Have you considered painting the stray bar to match the background? it might disappear if you did.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

broke this tank down today


:hihi:


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

:icon_eek::icon_eek:


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> broke this tank down today
> 
> 
> :hihi:


what the heck! I never got to see it fully grown! Dang I missed out. I understand I rescape my tanks once a year! Can't wait to see the new scape...


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

rustbucket said:


> :icon_eek::icon_eek:





DaveFish said:


> what the heck! I never got to see it fully grown! Dang I missed out. I understand I rescape my tanks once a year! Can't wait to see the new scape...


yeah it hurt to brake it down. but there was an ongoing algae issue in this tank do to the factthat i was struggling to dial in the lights and ferts. I had the co2 dialed in, but the other 2 factors were causing issue due to the fact that ALL the plants i had in there werent really nutrient hogs. the HC needed HIGH light all the rest, not so much. Blah Blah BLah!

All that is here not there. i got into this hobby some 30 years ago with cichlids. So i am making this tanka river-ISH style to house a group of checkerboard cichlids and a BUNCH of tetras and other cool fish.

here is a sneak peek at the scape. It still needs a few tweeks, but you get the idea. I plan to plant a TON of tall grass cyperus helferi all round the sides and back with bolbitis and ferns thrown in threre.

ill start a new journal here in a few days. I am a week deep into a DSM with a BUNCH of moss all over the place:red_mouth

crappy pic


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Outstanding scape. That stump is ridiculous!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Chad, what kind of algae did you get that you had to tear it down? HC Cuba's carpet is so hard to maintain once algae gets in. I'm battling it right now with mine.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll forgive you for tearing down the last one, but only because this new scape more then makes up for it 

Love tall grasses, just have trouble maintaining them, really can't wait to see this planted.


----------

